# First Snake



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Hi 
Okay, I've been wanting a snake for a while now, and I have been researching lots of different breeds, but I can't decide on anything :$ 
I know that Royals and Corns are good snakes for starters, but i was wondering if there were any other snakes that would make good first reptiles. We don't have much space, a snake that maxes out at 5-6 ft. would be ideal.
I need breeds that are reputed to be more docile as I still need to convince my husband that buying a snake would be a good move :lol2:
I love the unique look of Rhino ratsnakes and hoggies, :flrt: are they good for beginners?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Hoggies are great for beginners! 

However I would approach it from another angle, work out what you want the snake to be like and whether you can accomodate it. 

Ask yourself:

1) How large a vivarium can you provide? 
2) When would you like the snake to be active? 
3)Do you want something that can be handled or are you ok with something a bit feistier? 
4) When out, do you want something that will sit on you lap and not move or something that will be more active? 
5) How comfortable are you with providing controlled environments?

Your answers to those will give you a list of species!


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

as long as you do your research you can have any snake you want after you fully understand how to look after the chosen snake


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

any snake CAN be your first snake - but some are better for beginners than others. IMO

My first was a corn - my second a hognose. To be honest I PERSONALLY would have freaked at the hissing and striking and biting of my hoggies if they had been my first.

That said if you want a hognose they are great, just suggest you take a bit more time and do research and maybe try to handle and meet a few.

Are there any shops near you where you can go and look and handle?

My best advice would be to take your time and read and look. Go to a show if you can.


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ask yourself:
> 
> 1) How large a vivarium can you provide?
> 2) When would you like the snake to be active?
> ...


1) A 2ft x 1ft x 1ft viv wpuld be ideal for the snakes final home when it reaches adult size
2) I hadn't really thought about it... probably afternoon- evening :lol2: 
3) For my first snake I'd prefer something that I can handle
4) I don't mind if the snake is active, it's all about the experience 
5) That's the tricky part... I've never done anything like that before with a snake D: Just now I think a snake that's more hardy towards these things would be ideal 

Thanks!  You've given me a lot more to consider, I think that will help me narrow it down


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

snakeykatie said:


> 1) A 2ft x 1ft x 1ft viv wpuld be ideal for the snakes final home when it reaches adult size
> 2) I hadn't really thought about it... probably afternoon- evening :lol2:
> 3) For my first snake I'd prefer something that I can handle
> 4) I don't mind if the snake is active, it's all about the experience
> ...


In which case I would say a hoggie! However they huff and puff quite a bit, it can be a little off putting for a newbie. 

Its worth mentioning that they are rear fanged and they can deliver a fairly painful bite with localised swelling... However they rarely bite, and they mostly do bite due to feeding errors. (such as trying to handle just after holding a rodent etc...)

That size viv is quite limiting tbh, if you could have a 4'x2' or even a 3'x1.5' your choices will increase! That size viv would give you a max snake size of 3ft ish. Nowhere near 5 or 6ft!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

You could also consider African house snakes? Not sure if you could squeeze a female in there but just thought it was worth a mention as they are great little snakes, very placid and great characters :2thumb:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you considered a Rosy boa? Very small, docile, a little unusual, easy to handle and care for, and a solid option for a first snake. For an adult viv that size, a Rosy (particularly a male) would be my top choice. 

No matter what you choose, good luck on your snake search!


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Lord Vetinari said:


> In which case I would say a hoggie! However they huff and puff quite a bit, it can be a little off putting for a newbie.
> 
> Its worth mentioning that they are rear fanged and they can deliver a fairly painful bite with localised swelling... However they rarely bite, and they mostly do bite due to feeding errors. (such as trying to handle just after holding a rodent etc...)
> 
> That size viv is quite limiting tbh, if you could have a 4'x2' or even a 3'x1.5' your choices will increase! That size viv would give you a max snake size of 3ft ish. Nowhere near 5 or 6ft!


 I think I could just about squeeze a 4 x 2" in if I moved some stuff- although I don't know how happy the others in my house would be with that idea 
A hoggie is probably my main contender 



Drayvan said:


> You could also consider African house snakes? Not sure if you could squeeze a female in there but just thought it was worth a mention as they are great little snakes, very placid and great characters :2thumb:


I love the eyes on those snakes :flrt: although I'm don't really know where to get them in my area 



M2788 said:


> Have you considered a Rosy boa? Very small, docile, a little unusual, easy to handle and care for, and a solid option for a first snake. For an adult viv that size, a Rosy (particularly a male) would be my top choice.
> 
> No matter what you choose, good luck on your snake search!


I've not considered a Rosy Boa before, although I've seen them and they are great looking snakes


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I would like to throw in:

Thayers king snake
Diones rat snake
Dwarf boa


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I think your choice is quite limited for 2ft viv - if you could up to at least a 3ft it would give a bit more range


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Iulia said:


> I think your choice is quite limited for 2ft viv - if you could up to at least a 3ft it would give a bit more range


Agreed - if 4x2 is going to be a struggle then go for a 3ft viv - that'll give you a lot more choices of snakes to choose from... 

Most people will suggest Corns as good starter snakes - but if you're limitting yourself to a 2ft viv for its maximum size then thats a no-go for an adult corn... for a definate 2ft then I'd go for a hoggie - just remember they huff and puff a lot but 99% of the time its all bluff... lol

Decide what viv you can go to as a maximum and then pop across to your nearest rep shop and see if you can see some of the snakes people have suggested on here and then decide from there :2thumb:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

If you can go for a three foot viv corns are popular for good reason.

They are manageable size, don't tend (of course animals are all individual) to be aggressive, come in all sorts of wonderful colours, are not expensive, have cute little faces, and - if you get an already established feeder which I recommend for a first snake - don't tend to go on hunger strikes for no apparent reason.

Rosy boas and house snakes would be good also - keep an eye on classified, I'm sure someone will have them locally to you.

I'm really not sure I could recommend a hoggie as a first snake - maybe I was unlucky but mine are both nutters. :devil:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Iulia said:


> I'm really not sure I could recommend a hoggie as a first snake - maybe I was unlucky but mine are both nutters. :devil:


Oddly enough I've had similar experiences. 

Out of the small number of Hoggies I've had, my first Hognose and was a dream to keep and work with. She was a perfectly sweet, normal snake that was a great feeder and very handleable. She had one of the best temperaments out of any snake I've ever had. 

The other two were some combination of insane/bitey/horrible feeders. 

If one could be found like my female (the normal one) it would be perfect choice for a first snake and I'd happily recommend them, but I would avidly ask breeders questions about how their snakes are with feeding and handling and have them help pick one with the right temperament. I'd be worried about someone brand new to snakes ending up with one like either of my other two.


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would like to throw in:
> 
> Thayers king snake
> Diones rat snake
> Dwarf boa


I like the look of the Thayers King snake :flrt: it could be a contender!
The Diones Ratsnake is also very cute  but I can't seem to find a decent care sheet for them :$ Dwarf boas are really nice looking too (I think all snakes are beautiful to me now though :lol2: ) however I prefer the King snake :flrt: 



XFile said:


> Agreed - if 4x2 is going to be a struggle then go for a 3ft viv - that'll give you a lot more choices of snakes to choose from...
> 
> Most people will suggest Corns as good starter snakes - but if you're limitting yourself to a 2ft viv for its maximum size then thats a no-go for an adult corn... for a definate 2ft then I'd go for a hoggie - just remember they huff and puff a lot but 99% of the time its all bluff... lol
> 
> Decide what viv you can go to as a maximum and then pop across to your nearest rep shop and see if you can see some of the snakes people have suggested on here and then decide from there :2thumb:


I think I can manage a 4 x 2 ft viv somewhere  I know all about the hoggies wee acts, hopefully they won't phase me but we'll have to see :lol2:
My local pet shop used to sell hoggies, next time they're ordered in I'll try and get one handled so I can manage the fake strikes and hissing :2thumb:




Iulia said:


> If you can go for a three foot viv corns are popular for good reason.
> 
> They are manageable size, don't tend (of course animals are all individual) to be aggressive, come in all sorts of wonderful colours, are not expensive, have cute little faces, and - if you get an already established feeder which I recommend for a first snake - don't tend to go on hunger strikes for no apparent reason.
> 
> ...


I'd completely forgotten about Classified  It's so bad being a complete forum noob -_-
Corns are really easy to get a hold of even in my area :lol2: Am I right in saying there are some really cheap morphs for Corns? 
I know now I have to stretch my viv size a bit for more variety, I will be able to do so  No worries there anymore 



M2788 said:


> Oddly enough I've had similar experiences.
> 
> Out of the small number of Hoggies I've had, my first Hognose and was a dream to keep and work with. She was a perfectly sweet, normal snake that was a great feeder and very _handleable. She had one of the best temperaments out of any snake I've ever had.
> _
> ...


Here come the Hoggie Horror Stories D:
I've been hearing really mixed reviews about them- not just here, everywhere! Which is one of the few things that put me off  


I will be hopefully handle any snake I'm considering first, I'd like to make sure it feeds etc.
Is it true that I shouldn't get my reps from pet shops but always from breeders? It was on some sort of American website, not sure if it's different here as it said something about getting wild caught Corns, Hognoses etc.


----------



## smart bunny (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally although our hoggie is one of my favourite snakes, I wouldn't advise a hoggie as a first snake in a household where you are trying to convince your husband a snake is a good idea! The hissing and head butting could well make him worse, and the males can be very tricky feeders (as ours is from time to time - he's on hunger strike again at the moment in fact).

If you want a snake which doesn't get big then a MALE african housesnake stays pretty teeny and they are adorable. The females get bigger, and it sounds like you could manage enough room for a female from your above post.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

A C Snakes - DIONES RAT SNAKE CARE SHEET - Elaphe Dione

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/897125-beauty-diones-rat-snakes.html

This will put you on the right track.


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Lord Vetinari said:


> A C Snakes - DIONES RAT SNAKE CARE SHEET - Elaphe Dione
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/897125-beauty-diones-rat-snakes.html
> 
> This will put you on the right track.


Thank you  I'll be spending this morning looking over them :lol2:



smart bunny said:


> Personally although our hoggie is one of my favourite snakes, I wouldn't advise a hoggie as a first snake in a household where you are trying to convince your husband a snake is a good idea! The hissing and head butting could well make him worse, and the males can be very tricky feeders (as ours is from time to time - he's on hunger strike again at the moment in fact).
> 
> If you want a snake which doesn't get big then a MALE african housesnake stays pretty teeny and they are adorable. The females get bigger, and it sounds like you could manage enough room for a female from your above post.


Haha I know, think he'd he freaked by all the hissing, fake striking etc.
I hadn't even heard of housies until yesterday  and I already love them :flrt: Those eyes! :flrt: so I'll be researching them today 

Everyone here has been so helpful, didn't expect such patience for this complete snake noob :lol2: so I want to say thanks to you all


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

And yeah there are some cheap corn morphs! I think corns are ace! They're not hissy and huffy and they stay a fairly manageable size!

I vote for a corn snake! :2thumb:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> And yeah there are some cheap corn morphs! I think corns are ace! They're not hissy and huffy and they stay a fairly manageable size!
> 
> I vote for a corn snake! :2thumb:


I actually have a massive list of corn snake morphs I'd like to own :L 
My favourite is probably the butter stripe, they're so pretty :flrt:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> I actually have a massive list of corn snake morphs I'd like to own :L
> My favourite is probably the butter stripe, they're so pretty :flrt:


I have a butter. Not stripe but she is a gorgeous little thing! :2thumb:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Fair few suggestions in here, got to love a corn though as an all round good snake, you won't just end up with one though trust me, you'll find room for more


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> I have a butter. Not stripe but she is a gorgeous little thing! :2thumb:


Aww :flrt: Love them too! :2thumb: They are really beautiful animals 
Can't wait for my first snake so I can show him/ her off to everyone >: )



Far2lively said:


> Fair few suggestions in here, got to love a corn though as an all round good snake, you won't just end up with one though trust me, you'll find room for more


I'm leaning more and more towards Corns now- spoiled for choice with all the morphs! 

What do you guys think of royals?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> Aww :flrt: Love them too! :2thumb: They are really beautiful animals
> Can't wait for my first snake so I can show him/ her off to everyone >: )
> 
> 
> ...


Pffft - thats what I think of royals! :lol2:
Corns are ace and you're right its difficult to choose a morph. I've gone for lighter colours this time like my butter and my snow and I'm getting a Powder from Donny! :2thumb:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

snakeykatie said:


> Aww :flrt: Love them too! :2thumb: They are really beautiful animals
> Can't wait for my first snake so I can show him/ her off to everyone >: )
> 
> 
> ...


That is a loaded question around here. :lol2:

I adore mine.  He is an incredibly sweet old man with a great snakey-temperament and is a pretty steady feeder most of the year for a Royal. Some Royals can definitely be persnickety about feeding.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

snakeykatie said:


> What do you guys think of royals?


Royals are great snakes, I've not long got mine and love her to bits already :flrt:

I also love corns but of late my girl is being a bit grumpy, she rattled her tail at me yesterday when I had to take out her water bowl lol.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's my ladies: (any opportunity to show you how cute they are)

Piper - Motley Snow



Dixie - Butter (she NEVER stays still)


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Royals are great snakes, I've not long got mine and love her to bits already :flrt:
> 
> I also love corns but of late my girl is being a bit grumpy, she rattled her tail at me yesterday when I had to take out her water bowl lol.


Might be the weather cos Piper was really weird last week! Although she does rattle her tail every time you go in the viv anyway :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Chance said:


> Might be the weather cos Piper was really weird last week! Although she does rattle her tail every time you go in the viv anyway :lol2:


Maybe who knows, she's not normally a grumpy girl, maybe I just gave her a fright and she rattled her tail at me lol.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Maybe who knows, she's not normally a grumpy girl, maybe I just gave her a fright and she rattled her tail at me lol.


Could have done. My Piper is a strange old thing :lol2:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> Pffft - thats what I think of royals! :lol2:
> Corns are ace and you're right its difficult to choose a morph. I've gone for lighter colours this time like my butter and my snow and I'm getting a Powder from Donny! :2thumb:


The morph I get - if I choose a corn :lo2: pretty much depends on price :L



M2788 said:


> That is a loaded question around here. :lol2:
> 
> I adore mine.  He is an incredibly sweet old man with a great snakey-temperament and is a pretty steady feeder most of the year for a Royal. Some Royals can definitely be persnickety about feeding.


Yeah, I heard about the whole feeding thing :$ I just love their chunkyness! :flrt:
I especially like the black flecking on banana royals 



Chance said:


> Here's my ladies: (any opportunity to show you how cute they are)
> 
> Piper - Motley Snow
> [URL=http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s659/Robbo8916/2013-05-13-163251_2_zpsbfb0cb12.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


They are adorable <3 especially Dixie, there's just something about the colouration on Butter corns I love :flrt:



AilsaM said:


> Royals are great snakes, I've not long got mine and love her to bits already :flrt:
> 
> I also love corns but of late my girl is being a bit grumpy, she rattled her tail at me yesterday when I had to take out her water bowl lol.


I never thought I'd love snakes as much as I do now, but the people on this site have so much knowledge, it's awesome :notworthy: I feel like even more of a noob :lol2:
It's so hard to make a decision on this snake, and it's really important because this one snake could decide if I get another, and another and another... :lol2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> The morph I get - if I choose a corn :lo2: pretty much depends on price :L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dixie is gorgeous I will agree :flrt:

A lot of our knowledge is gained through trial and error. And of course some of us are experts :whistling2: (check the post count) :lol2:

With corn morphs most of the commonly kept ones are around the same price. I wouldn't expect to pay much more than £30 for a hatchling of the most common morphs. :2thumb: I paid £40 for Dixie but she's so beautiful she justifies that!


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> A lot of our knowledge is gained through trial and error. And of course some of us are experts :whistling2: (check the post count) :lol2:
> 
> With corn morphs most of the commonly kept ones are around the same price. I wouldn't expect to pay much more than £30 for a hatchling of the most common morphs. :2thumb: I paid £40 for Dixie but she's so beautiful she justifies that!


:notworthy:
Well then I plan to have LOTS of trial and error :lol2:

£30 pounds is quite cheap  If a snake like Dixie was only £40 then I think I know what morph to go for:2thumb:
Although that's including the setup & electricity costs etc. ... still, I can squeeze the money out :lol2:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

I love royals and they are another all round docile snake and don't get too big either, although that can be very picky feeders and go off food, which could be rather frustrating for a new snake keeper.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> :notworthy:
> Well then I plan to have LOTS of trial and error :lol2:
> 
> £30 pounds is quite cheap  If a snake like Dixie was only £40 then I think I know what morph to go for:2thumb:
> Although that's including the setup & electricity costs etc. ... still, I can squeeze the money out :lol2:


I got her off Preloved (don't hit me) actually!

She is a lovely snake. I paid £40 for Piper also and she is 2! 

It depends where you look and what you're looking for.

Butters are surprisingly hard to find or they are in my area anyway. Never seem to see any for sale. 

I'm picking up a Powder at Donny for £50. She advertised it as Anery Blizzard cos it presents a slight pattern but I couldn't see one in the photos. :2thumb:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

snakeykatie said:


> Yeah, I heard about the whole feeding thing :$ I just love their chunkyness! :flrt:
> I especially like the black flecking on banana royals


I think that is one of the reasons I love Rosys (and Sand boas!) so much. I love their temperaments, they are a little on the chunky side as far as a small snake goes (which I like), and so blasted cute at least to me. :flrt:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> I got her off Preloved (don't hit me) actually!
> 
> She is a lovely snake. I paid £40 for Piper also and she is 2!
> 
> ...


Oh no :gasp: so they're not usually that cheap? 
Darn darn darny darn :c



Far2lively said:


> I love royals and they are another all round docile snake and don't get too big either, although that can be very picky feeders and go off food, which could be rather frustrating for a new snake keeper.


That's the only thing that puts me off about the royals, the feeding thing  Other than that, they're awesome :flrt:



M2788 said:


> I think that is one of the reasons I love Rosys (and Sand boas!) so much. I love their temperaments, they are a little on the chunky side as far as a small snake goes (which I like), and so blasted cute at least to me. :flrt:
> 
> image


I agree :flrt: Skinny snakes are great as well, but they're something about fat chunky royals :flrt:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> Oh no :gasp: so they're not usually that cheap?
> Darn darn darny darn :c
> 
> 
> ...


They're fairly cheap anyway just that butters can be hard to get hold of for some reason. 

The one I'm getting at Donny is a really cool pure white snake so thats why I'm happy to pay a bit more for it! :2thumb:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> They're fairly cheap anyway just that butters can be hard to get hold of for some reason.
> 
> The one I'm getting at Donny is a really cool pure white snake so thats why I'm happy to pay a bit more for it! :2thumb:


I'm not too fond of the white snakes ( please don't kill me) :lol2: Nothing against them, I just prefer a snake with a bit of pattern and colour :/ Though I get why people like tye flawless kinda look, just not for me :$

I've seen butters advertised for £60, is that a good price?


----------



## smart bunny (Sep 8, 2012)

The problem with corns is... once you have one you want one of every colour, and there are a LOT of morphs lol!! I have an anery and an amel stripe/cube (so I could still do with a motley of some kind... butter would be nice... and tessera to get each pattern lol). 

But then, even whilst drooling over the other morphs you start looking at other people's snakes... so then you get a columbian rainbow boa... and a house snake... and a hognose... and a carpet... Oh hang on, is that just me? Nope, didn't think so :lol2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

snakeykatie said:


> I'm not too fond of the white snakes ( please don't kill me) :lol2: Nothing against them, I just prefer a snake with a bit of pattern and colour :/ Though I get why people like tye flawless kinda look, just not for me :$
> 
> I've seen butters advertised for £60, is that a good price?


I won't kill you. Your idea is the exact opposite of mine with regards to morphs.

How old is the butter you've seen?

: victory:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

smart bunny said:


> The problem with corns is... once you have one you want one of every colour, and there are a LOT of morphs lol!! I have an anery and an amel stripe/cube (so I could still do with a motley of some kind... butter would be nice... and tessera to get each pattern lol).
> 
> But then, even whilst drooling over the other morphs you start looking at other people's snakes... so then you get a columbian rainbow boa... and a house snake... and a hognose... and a carpet... Oh hang on, is that just me? Nope, didn't think so :lol2:


sadly no - me too ....... :eek4:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

smart bunny said:


> The problem with corns is... once you have one you want one of every colour, and there are a LOT of morphs lol!! I have an anery and an amel stripe/cube (so I could still do with a motley of some kind... butter would be nice... and tessera to get each pattern lol).
> 
> But then, even whilst drooling over the other morphs you start looking at other people's snakes... so then you get a columbian rainbow boa... and a house snake... and a hognose... and a carpet... Oh hang on, is that just me? Nope, didn't think so :lol2:


Nope I didn't want one of every colour lol, while I love corns I couldn't have lots of the same species as, to me, that would be a bit boring keeping just one species, that's why I have picked the species I really like and wanted........corn, hoggie, king, housie, boa and royal :flrt:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Chance said:


> I won't kill you. Your idea is the exact opposite of mine with regards to morphs.
> 
> How old is the butter you've seen?
> 
> : victory:


I get why you like those kinda morphs though 
I think it was CB11 



smart bunny said:


> The problem with corns is... once you have one you want one of every colour, and there are a LOT of morphs lol!! I have an anery and an amel stripe/cube (so I could still do with a motley of some kind... butter would be nice... and tessera to get each pattern lol).
> 
> But then, even whilst drooling over the other morphs you start looking at other people's snakes... so then you get a columbian rainbow boa... and a house snake... and a hognose... and a carpet... Oh hang on, is that just me? Nope, didn't think so :lol2:


I can see that happening to me :lol2: One morph will lead to another :flrt:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

snakeykatie said:


> I can see that happening to me :lol2: One morph will lead to another :flrt:



oh it will it will. if not one morph leading to another, it will be one reptile to another.

I swore BLIND on another forum I would only get one corn snake.

What do I have?

One adult, two juvenile corns, two yearling hognoses and one crested gecko!!!!

Am trying to stop while there is still room for me to sleep indoors!!!!! :devil:


----------



## snakeykatie (May 24, 2013)

Iulia said:


> oh it will it will. if not one morph leading to another, it will be one reptile to another.
> 
> I swore BLIND on another forum I would only get one corn snake.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed I even get my first rep :lol2: Well, if one leads to another I won't be too bothered- the more the merrier! :whistling2:


----------

